# Has anyone ever used WEPAY?



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I was curious if anyone has used or heard anything about WEPAY?

Thanks

https://www.wepay.com/


----------



## brandconsultant (Oct 10, 2011)

Never heard of it till you mentioned it. We're just setting up an online business and will be using magentocommerce which seems to address all our needs.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

It is more of a way to accept payments than a ecommerce site. I just came across it, but never heard of it.


----------



## JCALI33 (Sep 8, 2011)

I just checked it out...its a little bit higher than Paypal...Paypal is 2.9 +.30 each transaction...WePay is 3.5...so it depends on the Purchase...it might be the same however more customers might feel more comfortable with Paypal...


----------



## brandconsultant (Oct 10, 2011)

We checked it out and according to one of the guys in the 'checking out ecommerce sites department' it is only for the US market so much use to those of us in Asia...


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Just found out about it and got an account. It was very easy and the first payment we received from our FB store that we setup through them was deposited into our bank account in 2 days. Also, they told me that there is no monthly transaction limit amount which I found interesting. Supposedly there is is a debit card you get so you can access your funds even faster but it sounds like that is on hold for a bit as they are looking for another card provider. Also, the money is FDIC insured in the bank it is deposited in...unlike Paypal funds.


----------



## mrljk333 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is really interesting. I might give it a look. I own a web shop, so we do our own E-Comm stuff, but this sounds like a good option. Especially since it's insured by the FDIC! I use square at on-site events.

www.square.com


----------

